# Natalie Portman (C-Thru Dress) - 2004 Costume Institute Gala x20



## Tokko (13 Sep. 2008)

​


----------



## armin (13 Sep. 2008)

Toll


----------



## joyman (29 Dez. 2010)

spitze!!!


----------



## WinterKate (30 Dez. 2010)

wunderschönes kleid <3


----------



## andyqwnm19 (8 Jan. 2011)

vielen dank super


----------



## Oceanmanac (26 Jan. 2015)

Hmmm nice. Mehr davon


----------



## Andrew Doe (1 Feb. 2015)

Ach, ich vermisse diese Zeiten als Natalie noch solche Kleider getragen hat ! 

Vielen Dank für die klasse Bilder ! 

:thx:


----------



## king2805 (14 Nov. 2015)

danke für die schönen bilder


----------

